# My WASR/M4 project is finally done



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Well guys I finally finished my WASR build, I had been waiting for the last few months to get my stock in, it had been on back order. So after getting it all together I couldn't help but take some pics.




































Let me know what you think...


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 16, 2007)

i think its a badass looking AK mine still has the wood stock i was thinking of buying some synthetic furniture but i like the original look more but maybe later


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 16, 2007)

hey Joeshwa24 can you tell me where you got your hand guards?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking good for sure. Let us know how it shoots for ya.


----------

